# Please help with code excision Heterotopic Ossification



## blazeunreal (Mar 24, 2015)

My Dr. Dictated that he did an Right Shoulder excision of heterotopic ossification.  

Per op report:

Around the anterior acromion, there was significant heterotopic ossification which was attached to the anterior acromion.  Several pieces of heterotopic bone were removed using sharp dissection, as well as osteotomes were used to remove heterotopic bone which infused to the anterior acromion.  Once the anterior spur and heterotopic bone were removes, she still had a tight subacromial space, with very limited space here, lots of scar tissue.

Can someone please help with a cpt code for this?  I did see while researching this where 23170-23184 range could be used but these are not in the acromion and I am not sure they are quit right.

Thank you for any help you can give me,

Laura


----------



## jjhamer1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Take a look at code:
23140 - Excision or curettage of bone cyst or benign tumor of clavicle or scapula

the acromion (from Greek: akros, "highest", ōmos, "shoulder", plural: acromia) is a bony process on the scapula


----------

